# help! mbp - ventilateur sans raison



## dioudidoui (28 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, 

Help!

Le ventilateur de mon MacBookPro se met en marche dès le démarrage, alors qu'aucune application n'est encore lancée. Il ne s'arrête pas et la machine ne devient chaude ni sur le dessus ni sur le dessous. Est-ce grave ? 
Je vous précise, docteurs, que je ne connais aucune des manip' à faire pour vérifier quoique ce soit dans ce cas là...

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!
Damien


----------



## C@cTuS (28 Avril 2008)

Personne pour l aider ?  bon je me devoue  


un petit reset de la gestion de l alimentation peut resoudre ca , pas obligatoirement mais ca ne coute rien d essayer. Tu debranches tout , tu enleves la batterie, et tu restes appuyer 10 secondes sur le bouton Power (c est un reset SMC ) . une fois que tu auras fait ca, rebranche ton cordon d alimentation ,et rallume ton macbook pro.
Si ca ne fonctionne pas, demarre ta machine ,et dès l allumage, reste appuyé sur ALT + POMME + P + R , jusqu à ce que le Macbook redemarre 3 fois ( 3 Doingg donc ).

Si , ces deux solutions ne reglent rien , j ai bien peur qu une des sondes thermiques de ton Macbook Pro soit defaillante


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2008)

dioudidoui a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Help!
> 
> ...



préférences systemes > imprimantes et fax > supprime tout les impressions en attente


----------



## dioudidoui (29 Avril 2008)

Merci de vos réponses. 

Alors :

-Reset SMC ça fait rien
-ALT+POMME+P+R+3 redémarrages ça fait rien non plus
-et aucune impression en attente. 

Donc : 

-Ne me reste-t-il plus qu'à l'amener au SAV?
-Si c'est une sonde thermique défaillante : est-ce cher ? (garantie expirée récemment)
-Et surtout, en attendant est-ce dangereux pour la machine de continuer à la faire fonctionner?

Au premier démarrage de la journée le ventilo se met en marche après 15 minutes (même sans qu'aucun logiciel n'ait été utilisé). Aux démarrages suivant il se met en marche après 1-2 minutes, voire immédiatement. 

Merci!


----------



## dioudidoui (29 Avril 2008)

C'est réparé. 

Ca faisait quelques temps que je fonctionnais uniquement sur secteur. 

Alors j'ai laissé la batterie se décharger : arrivée vers 50% le ventilo s'est éteint. 

Je l'ai laissée se décharger complètement, puis j'ai rechargé et laissé sur secteur, redémarré, et le ventilateur ne s'est pour l'instant plus allumé intempestivement. 

Comme quoi, on nous dit que c'est pas la peine avec ce genre de batteries, mais il semble qu'il faille tout de même bien les vider entièrement au moins de temps en temps... 

A moins que ça n'ait rien eu à voir avec ça et que c'était autre chose, mais quoi...


----------



## dioudidoui (28 Mai 2008)

ça recommence. ça a pas l'air lié à la batterie puisque ça ventile aussi souvent quand elle est à moins de 50%. Et ça se met assez souvent à ventiler dès le démarrage. Que puis-je faire ?


----------



## dioudidoui (29 Mai 2008)

rien n'y fait : reset SMC, ALT+POMME+P+R, pas d'impressions en attente, déchargement de la batterie, et même retirer la batterie : il se met à ventiler dès le démarrage et ne s'arrête plus. 

Un indice peut-être (?) : le ventilo s'arrête brusquement (avant de repartir presque tout de suite) lorsque j'enlève la batterie ou lorsque je la remet. 

N'y aurait-il pas autre chose à faire avant de l'emmener chez le docteur ? (je suis hors garantie...)


----------



## darksebious (29 Mai 2008)

Moi mes ventilos ils tournent tout le temps et dès le démarrage, tout le temps à 2000trs/min, c'est normal???


----------



## dioudidoui (4 Juin 2008)

personne ? ce n'est donc pas un problème récurrent ? allons bon, que peut bien avoir ma bien aimée machine à ventiler constamment...


----------



## kriso (5 Juin 2008)

dioudidoui a dit:


> personne ? ce n'est donc pas un problème récurrent ? allons bon, que peut bien avoir ma bien aimée machine à ventiler constamment...


 
Bonjour,
Tu n'aurais pas installé un logiciel comme smcfancontrol ou autre ?
Et ton moniteur d'activité que dit-il ?
Utilisation processeur ?
As-tu essayé de le faire fonctionner sans batterie ?


----------



## dioudidoui (5 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, voila une copie d'une réponse que j'ai faite dans un thread dédié :

mbp 2.33 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 2 Go 667 Mhz, dd 160 Go
acheté en mars 2007, tout d'origine sauf dd remplacé par SAV il y a 5 mois. 
(suite à une petite chute : pas de choc direct sur la machine, c'est la table sur laquelle elle était posé qui s'est écroulée). 

Depuis deux semaines les ventilos se déclenchent dès le démarrage (ou quelques minutes après) : 6000 rpm. (sans bruit suspect, que du souffle)
Même si aucun logiciel n'est ouvert. 
Je n'ai pas installé XP dessus. 
Pas d'impressions en attente. 
Décharger/recharger, enlever/remettre la batterie ne change rien.
Ni Reset SMC ni ALT+POMME+P+R+3 redémarrages.
Infos Moniteur d'activité de Istat normales : pourcentage du processeur utilisé = valeurs minimales. 
Infos Istat normales : CPU libre (Idle) revient à 97-98%, aucune température au-dessus de 40°, sauf donc : vitesse des ventilos maximale : 6000 rpm. (les ventilos se mettent en marche avant que la t° n'ait même commencé à monter).
En désespoir de cause, tentative de réglage manuel des ventilos avec iCyclone : rien ne se passe, les ventilos restent à 6000 rpm. 
smcfancontrol ne change rien non plus. 
J'ai téléchargé coolbook mais n'ai pas assez de connaissance pour l'utiliser. 

Ca ne s'arrête que lorsque je suspend l'activité. Et ça reprend dès que je la remet. 

any clue??? Ca devient vraiment problématique... (et je ne suis plus sous garantie)


----------



## dioudidoui (8 Juin 2008)

PS - Coolbook change rien non plus...


----------



## Chok0 (10 Juin 2008)

J'ai exactement le même problème depuis le début de l'après-midi, jamais ça n'a durée aussi longtemps, j'ai l'impression que le ventilateur tourne en continue sans s'arrêter 
De plus il rame à fond, exemple : pendant que je rédiges ce post, je n'ai que Safari d'ouvert comme application et lorsque je tapes, il y a un délai entre ma frappe et l'affichage des lettres....

Je vais le laisser reposer un peu, c'est peut être à cause de la chaleur, sait-on jamais mais comme c'est mon seul poste info à la maison, que c'est aussi mon outil de travail et que j'en ai absolument besoin (cette semaine en particulier argh...), et bien je stresses un peu.

PS : Je n'ai pas d'imprimante donc aucunes impression en cours.
PS2 : Mon mac est souvent branché sur secteur.
PS3 : J'ai un macbook C2C 2Ghz


----------



## AroundTheWorld (11 Juin 2008)

Chok0 a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème depuis le début de l'après-midi, jamais ça n'a durée aussi longtemps, j'ai l'impression que le ventilateur tourne en continue sans s'arrêter
> De plus il rame à fond, exemple : pendant que je rédiges ce post, je n'ai que Safari d'ouvert comme application et lorsque je tapes, il y a un délai entre ma frappe et l'affichage des lettres....
> 
> Je vais le laisser reposer un peu, c'est peut être à cause de la chaleur, sait-on jamais mais comme c'est mon seul poste info à la maison, que c'est aussi mon outil de travail et que j'en ai absolument besoin (cette semaine en particulier argh...), et bien je stresses un peu.
> ...



faite un belle installe  clean sur un HD externe et voyez si vous avez toujours le même blem quand vous booter sur ce disque externe si vous ne trouvez aucune reponse a vos problemes , vous en aurez le coeur net


----------



## dioudidoui (11 Juin 2008)

AroundTheWorld a dit:


> faite un belle installe  clean sur un HD externe et voyez si vous avez toujours le même blem quand vous booter sur ce disque externe si vous ne trouvez aucune reponse a vos problemes , vous en aurez le coeur net


au-dessus de mes capacités sauf si on m'essplique le processus. Déjà c'est quoi faire une installation sur un dd ext ? Installer OS X sur un dd ext? Comment on fait ça? Et puis après comment on démarre l'ordi sur cet OS là ?

PS - mon problème n'a pas changé d'un iota depuis ce que j'ai décris plus haut...


----------



## Chok0 (12 Juin 2008)

Depuis que je l'ai laissé se reposer durant 24h, je n'ai plus ce problème :mouais:


----------



## solea17 (16 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> préférences systemes > imprimantes et fax > supprime tout les impressions en attente



merci Macinside
grâce à toi je viens de résoudre mon problème de ventilation !!!!


----------



## AroundTheWorld (16 Juin 2008)

Chok0 a dit:


> Depuis que je l'ai laissé se reposer durant 24h, je n'ai plus ce problème :mouais:



parfait tout fini a bien alors. @+


----------



## Ptolémée (27 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à vous,
Dioudidoui peut-il nous dire comment a été résolu son pb, car j'ai le même depuis ce matin... Exactement les mêmes symptômes chez moi...
Merci d'avance !


----------



## dioudidoui (12 Août 2010)

Ptolémée a dit:


> Bonjour à vous,
> Dioudidoui peut-il nous dire comment a été résolu son pb, car j'ai le même depuis ce matin... Exactement les mêmes symptômes chez moi...
> Merci d'avance !



Hélas depuis plus de 2 ans que j'ai posté ce message, rien n'a changé d'un iota : dès que j'allume mon Mac les ventilos se mettent à 6000 rpm et n'en bougent pas. Voir plus haut pour descriptif plus complet. Tout ça ayant commencé bien avant que j'installe des logiciels de visualisation des paramètres et de contrôles des ventilateurs (qui ne donnent rien d'ailleurs). 

Si quelqu'un a d'autres éléments je suis preneur !!


----------



## Rémi M (12 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Tu peux installé smcFanControl, comme ceci tu baisseras vitesse des ventilateurs.

Sinon à quelle T° est ton CPU ?


----------



## dioudidoui (29 Août 2010)

Salut Rémi M, ce truc dure depuis longtemps déjà, si tu regardes l'historique tu verras que j'ai tout tenté (y compris logiciels SMC Fan et les autres qui n'ont aucun effet) et qu'à part ça tout est normal y compris t° CPU (51°). Je suis preneur de toute autre chose à tenter...


----------



## giom22 (11 Janvier 2011)

Salut

J'ai le même souci et pourtant pas de CPU au max.
La j'ai peut-être trouvé la solution pour mon cas mais a voir... disons qu'il souffle toujours autant mais moins régulièrement... les fonts ou police d'écriture... j'en avais près de 8000 sur le mac...

Très mauvais... ca fait ralentir (par exemple au démarage le mec du SAV apple hallucinait (presque 3 minutes)
et apparament ca demande beaucoup d'énergie au mac de charger toutes les polices.

A+
Guillaume


----------

